# Winner weiner



## Candace (Jun 6, 2009)

Romeo took 3rd place (with hubby) in the annual SPCA 5K marathon last weekend. He got a prize bag which he immediately peed on and his lovely medal. People were shocked a daschund could outrun all the other breeds. Don't know if one has ever placed before....I'm a proud mom. Sniff.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2009)

Good doggy!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations Romeo!! What a sweetheart. :smitten:


----------



## P-chan (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I had a black daschund while I was growing up. Her name was Mandy! She was a love! I have a real soft spot for them! They can really move when they want to! The picture is adorable!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2009)

Daschunds have such beautiful faces!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, great performance for this small dog!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 7, 2009)

Yo little doggie!

Ramon


----------



## rdhed (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess that would make him a....Cham 'Pee-on'

--Allen--


----------



## P-chan (Jun 7, 2009)

rdhed said:


> I guess that would make him a....Cham 'Pee-on'
> 
> --Allen--



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Hera (Jun 7, 2009)

I miss my Dachsund. Cute dog and way to go!


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 7, 2009)

:clap: :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 7, 2009)

hot [email protected]!
congrats!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2009)

:clap: Congrats:clap:

Did he win the slipper too... or it is just for exhibitional purposes...???oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2009)

Candace said:


> Romeo took 3rd place (with hubby) in the annual SPCA 5K marathon last weekend. He got a prize bag which he immediately peed on and his lovely medal. People were shocked a daschund could outrun all the other breeds. Don't know if one has ever placed before....I'm a proud mom. Sniff.



 he was running so fast because he had to get to the restroom!


----------



## Candace (Jun 11, 2009)

It's so funny. Hubby said he didn't pee much that day, which is somewhat unheard of with all those dogs around, marking territory. But as soon as the bag of goodies was put down on the ground he lifted his leg. Personally, I think he was disgusted with 3rd place.


----------

